# Bock threaded collar/housing, where to buy.



## fabian3194 (Nov 12, 2016)

Hello, 

Where can I buy Bock threaded collars/housings for #6 size generic feeds ? The sort on Bexley fountain pens. I'm looking for 10 to 20 units. 

A real Bock housing + feed are a complimentary pair because they have a tongue and groove fitting, they're not swappable with feeds other than their own, they're expensive, so they're not something I would buy in bulk. 

I'm thinking along the lines of alibaba.com  or some such place where one can get a  'bag-of-collars'. Any suggestions appreciated.

Regards,
Fabian


----------



## furini (Nov 13, 2016)

Not sure...but you could try Beaufort Ink??


----------



## Phil Dart (Nov 16, 2016)

I don't think you will have any luck Fabian. Bock don't make their housings and feeds available unless they have a Bock nib in them. They don't want people putting generic nibs in their housings, for obvious reasons.


----------



## ExcaliburCraftworks (Jan 28, 2017)

Fabian,
I still have some #5 and #6 Bock Feed and Housings available at Classic Nib. However as stated by Phil Dart, they are no longer available to purchase separate from the nibs and when my supply is gone, it is gone.
https://www.classicnib.com/feeds-and-taps/feeds-and-housings-detail


----------



## edstreet (Jan 29, 2017)

Am almost 100% certain that bexley uses bock housings and Jowo nibs.


----------



## edstreet (Jan 29, 2017)

Correction. I said wrong in my last post. I just got 100% confirmation that Bexley nibs are Bexley labeled Yowo nibs, not Bock.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 29, 2017)

edstreet said:


> Correction. I said wrong in my last post. I just got 100% confirmation that Bexley nibs are Bexley labeled Yowo nibs, not Bock.



Do you have confirmation that the housings are Bock?

(Doesn't it seem odd that they'd use JoWo nibs on Bock housings?)


----------



## edstreet (Jan 29, 2017)

Am told the Bexley housing is Italian


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 29, 2017)

edstreet said:


> Am told the Bexley housing is Italian



Okay, that's not just odd, it's bordering on perverse ... :biggrin:


----------

